
Blizzard employees walked out in protest following pro-Hong Kong player ban - pseudolus
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20907075/blizzard-activision-walk-out-player-ban-hong-kong-epic-games-fortnite-blitzchung
======
that_lurker
An amazing comment by Ghost650 found on the comment section:

"This isn’t even a freedom of speech issue. Blitzchung violated the rules and
probably expected and even deserved some sort of punishment. That’s…
understandable, at least. Constitutionally protected freedom of speech does
not apply to private events and corporate terms of service. So Blizzard is
fully within their rights to punish this demonstration.

That said… the heavy-handed punishment Blizzard dished out and their double
talk on Twitter/Weibo reeks of appeasing Chinese sensibilities. This is an
individual putting himself at actual physical risk to stand up for his own
rights and the ideals of democracy. As Americans, we are taught that this is
the "right" side of this conflict. Yet Blizzard, an American company, is
harshly silencing that voice under the guise of TOS violation. This, I think,
is where their actions lose any credibility."

